# TechPowerUp Application Now on Android Market



## btarunr (Mar 3, 2012)

Can't stay a moment off TechPowerUp? Have school/college already figured out, and find the class boring? Find your daily commute over public transport worth something more than social networking and repetitive gaming? Do zombies run the IT at your work, that blacklist sites you love? We know how you feel, so do we. So we figured out we could put TPU on your Android smartphone, with more features, and to run without a bloated mobile web-browser. Presenting the very first TechPowerUp Android application! We started this project a few weeks ago, after gauging your interest in a recent front-page poll. 

The TechPowerUp application is now on the Android Market. It is heavily optimized for small-screens, including screen scaling, and performance. It gives you access to our News, Reviews, and Forums; complete with all our content. Don't just read our stuff, comment on them. Now you're never too far away from your TPU. 



 

 

 



*DOWNLOAD:* TechPowerUp Application for Android smartphones (free)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 3, 2012)

thumbs up for this


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!! Just downloaded and started using it on my Arc S. I really like it!! saves me having to open up my browser everytime just to get to TPU!

the layout looks really good. a lot of thought has gone into creating this app and overall it looks very polished.

thank you for all your hardwork for those who participated in making it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2012)

is it for all android or just 2.1 or better?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 3, 2012)

wow that's awesome, always shining TPU


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 3, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it for all android or just 2.1 or better?



right now android 2.2+ because it uses multi-touch for the image viewer. pre-2.2 users speak up so i know if it'll be worth the extra work


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 3, 2012)

So all I need now is an Android smartphone!


----------



## Sihastru (Mar 3, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## R3DF13LD (Mar 3, 2012)

Great running perfectly on my GS2 cheers tpu...


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 for 2.1 support. Great work W1zz.


----------



## THE_EGG (Mar 3, 2012)

So this is why the poll was put onto the home page...Ty for making the app!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2012)

You should make it so we can log in via menu and stay permanently logged in. 

Pics on the forums don't scale... Yet, but I'm sure that's one of many reasons its still beta.

Other than that its great. Way faster than using browser and/or RSS feed app.

Oh.... Idea, when we click on tpu links in emails can you make it an option to open in tpu app?


----------



## Bow (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## human_error (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome - thanks w1zz! Installing on my galaxy nexus and asus transformer now


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 3, 2012)

Ill definitely try it on my Motorola Atrix when it arrives. Nice work!


----------



## ironwolf (Mar 3, 2012)

Sweet!  Now I got something worth reading while I am dropping a deuce.  Kudos for the great work, us Android users appreciate it!


----------



## Bot (Mar 3, 2012)

that is awesome. with forum access and everything
thanks and great work


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 3, 2012)

aWESOME on my gt-s5570...

THX


----------



## Riotpump (Mar 3, 2012)

First Steam, now TPU, I must be about to win the lottery soon


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Mar 3, 2012)

Got it this morning!


----------



## crash01 (Mar 3, 2012)

really nice!
i used feedly for read the news of TPU..next work is a widget?

well done!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 3, 2012)

Works flawlessly on my rooted DoomKernel Xperia Play 2.3.4 

Wished there was case mod gallery in the homepage though 

Love the way you swipe the screen to go to next page in the reviews part.


----------



## nonkX3 (Mar 3, 2012)

to TPU and the green robot


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2012)

App works well for me on HTC Desire 2.2. Although it would be nice to have the option to comment directly while viewing news stories. At the moment you have to access the forum option and navigate to the appropriate thread tied to the news article.


----------



## SuperSonic X 316 (Mar 3, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> App works well for me on HTC Desire 2.2. Although it would be nice to have the option to comment directly while viewing news stories. At the moment you have to access the forum option and navigate to the appropriate thread tied to the news article.



Basically this, works great on my EVO 3D but a reply option on the news comments or a link to the thread wouls be useful. If there is one then I take that back.


----------



## krisna159 (Mar 3, 2012)

Its working on my lilG(samsung galaxy mini)
Its great app... nice work wizz


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2012)

now just need an ipad app for us mac users!


----------



## KainXS (Mar 3, 2012)

tablet version?


----------



## speedpc (Mar 3, 2012)

Been waiting for this Thanks
We're not worthy. ... We're Not Worthy


----------



## sic_doni (Mar 3, 2012)

it runs well on my sensation


----------



## Bot (Mar 3, 2012)

sensation user here as well. works great 
is it possible to reply to pm? i can quote the message as a reply but not just reply


----------



## Enmity (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice work, rockin the TPU app on my HTC Sensation with no issues  looks very good to me. Cheers!


----------



## mitsirfishi (Mar 3, 2012)

Shall be dl'd for me when I get my new HTC start of next month


----------



## ron732 (Mar 3, 2012)

works great on my Samsung Galaxy Prevail running Gingerbread. very nice app w1zz!!


----------



## burtram (Mar 3, 2012)

App works great on my HTC Incredible 2. Thanks!


----------



## Isenstaedt (Mar 3, 2012)

I couldn't install it using the link, so I just searched it in the android market.

So far so good, but it'd be nice to be able to comment on the news section.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2012)

Working Great on a galaxy mini 2.3.4 ginger, very impressed as i did think their wasnt any point given my phones useable web but i have to admit, its mint no need for any web now as i only tpu anyway


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 3, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> now just need an ipad app for us mac users!



Apple users are primary US people? or......

My presumption is that Android is more widespread in Europe 
and Apple´s systems are more widespread in the US...

Or maybe I just drunk tooooo much vodka.......


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Apple users are primary US people? or......
> 
> My presumption is that Android is more widespread in Europe
> and Apple´s systems are more widespread in the US...
> ...



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/us


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2012)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/us



i almost spit my drink out onto my screen


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 3, 2012)

btarunr said:


> We know how you feel, so do we.



Huh?


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 4, 2012)

The app is perfect!
Running on my bq pascal lite c tablet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2012)

wow... if only everyone who made apps was like w1zzard. 3 updates in one day


----------



## Lu(ky (Mar 4, 2012)

This new app looks awesome on my new Samsung Galaxy NOTE 5"3 inch screen very easy to navigate.
Great job


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 4, 2012)

it's 


 and


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 4, 2012)

love it!


----------



## amd64skater (Mar 4, 2012)

love the app. very quick response. some minor glitches for sign in for me but 5/5 stars on the market from me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 4, 2012)

Got this bish. Easier for me to show folks at work and my family what I use for all my tech news!!! 

THANKS WIZZZZZZZ!!!!


----------



## Deadlyraver (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks W1zz!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 4, 2012)

any feature requests other than better forum access?


----------



## crash01 (Mar 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any feature requests other than better forum access?



a widget i think that could be amazing

Something like feedly:



(is old screenshot, but u can see the widget with TPU news)

Works also on my Android-X86 ICS RC1 on 1000H (1024x600)


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 4, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any feature requests other than better forum access?



Notifications?


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 4, 2012)

Now I never have a reason not to be on TPU even when fullscreen gaming


----------



## Jdat (Mar 5, 2012)

What about focusing on the mobile web version, so everyone can enjoy it?  I'm the only one with a wm 2005 smartphone? 
I can't afford a new hypermega-cool android phone : (


----------



## Canzara (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool, installing now


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 5, 2012)

Jdat said:


> What about focusing on the mobile web version, so everyone can enjoy it?  I'm the only one with a wm 2005 smartphone?
> I can't afford a new hypermega-cool android phone : (



Keep your WM phone and get an android tablet, trust me, at 7 inch screen I find it so sweet to read the news while taking a cup of coffee in a center. With such a big screen is very comfortable

I've got this one for less that 140€, brand new.
http://www.bqreaders.com/productos/pascal-lite-c.html

The free games, free pocket references to [whatever you study], superb selection of applications of any type, it will pay itself, and I'm actually surprised. Don't want to encourage anyone to buy something they won't need, but I found it very useful and I just didn't want an android phone. no way. I'm still on symbian phone.

Just keep in mind that if for some reason you decide to go for an android tablet you have to take some things into consideration (like cpu, amount of ram, screen type, etc)


----------



## Bot (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice, case mod section added


----------



## Primalz (Mar 5, 2012)

Absolutely Perfect on my HTC Sensation & already got in shit from the boss today for "using my phone to much"


----------



## radarblade (Mar 5, 2012)

So when are you guys releasing one for BlackBerry users?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2012)

yes a widget, was about to suggest it myself, would be awesome.

but then again, a rss widget with tpu's rss feed is also pretty sweet, which i got already


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yes a widget



can you guys get me screenshots of great widgets so i can get some inspiration?


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 5, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> can you guys get me screenshots of great widgets so i can get some inspiration?



I like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7l2ZhVS2u8


----------



## wolf (Mar 5, 2012)

news item widget would be amazing, as has already been mentioned. I'd love to see some optimisation for tablets if possible, so it takes advantage of 1280x800 @ 10" , as it definitely has a phone app feel.

Also maybe call it Techpowerapp?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2012)

wolf said:


> I'd love to see some optimisation for tablets if possible



any concrete ideas how that should look like ?


----------



## gilbert_sarip (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys it works great on my HTC Wildfire


----------



## kristimetal (Mar 5, 2012)

*love it*

Yap just downloaded the app on my Samsung Galaxy S2, love it  
Keep on improving it 
PS: the first review i read using the app is the review on AMD Radeon 7850 & 7870 )


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 5, 2012)

Works great on my LG Optimus as well


----------



## SuperSonic X 316 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was about to comment again with the suggestion about being able to get the URL for a thread or the ability to share easier. Apparently my fat fingers kept hitting thanks on some posts while trying to click on the page numbers. 

Edit: Accidentally sent the post while trying to edit a mistake. Still a great app... EVO 3D


----------



## wolf (Mar 5, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any concrete ideas how that should look like ?



well TBH on my android tab I just use the normal web version because that itself is almost perfect for a 10" screen, so I guess what Im saying is a layout more like the normal web version... the problem is the apps always run smoother than a web layout, so something that is almost the same as the web layout but in app form.

I love having the most recent reviews at the top, and each news item has a large picture and a link straight to discussing it in the forums. its the familiarity I'm looking for on the tablet. this is porbably most relevant to the news section alone.

thankyou so much for taking this onboard, and I'll just add that the web version does fit the screen and resolution well, but its the lack of optimisation that gets me, when I scroll through items the screen tears and the writing is maybe just a tad too small...

thanks again W1z!


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 5, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any feature requests other than better forum access?



How about access to the TPU image hosting/uploader?


----------



## Thefumigator (Mar 5, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any concrete ideas how that should look like ?


I find it fine on my own tablet, but its 7" not 10"

I actually found it flawless, with a lot of room for extra functionality. 
Of course the widget with notifications would be a plus. what about notifying about upcoming news also.


----------



## Solten (Mar 6, 2012)

Great app, works like charm on my Galaxy S II. Thanks techPowerUp!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 6, 2012)

lol cool, case mod gallery ^^


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 6, 2012)

I installed it yesterday, working fine on an HTC Desire, CM7.1 (Android 2.3.7).

Thanks! I really like the reviews, move from left to right to change page. Great APP!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 6, 2012)

other thing that would be cool was if you made a button where when pushed, activated your camera and you could upload pics directly

interface with the techpowerup.org
give you link or ability to just embed in the post
would be awesome




but idk if this is a insanely hard wish.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any concrete ideas how that should look like ?



easily skinable or at least colour changeable

oh and can i say i love the android app more each day great improvements wizzpeeps be noticeing..

and i just realised i too have tpu power 24/7 now wow ,next time my rig aint bootin i wont have to endlessly tare my hair out, bonus


----------



## thematrix606 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love that you are advertising this, really I do, I do surf on the phone quite a bit, so this will come in handy, buuuuut......... does the ad have to take up the entire page? :/


----------



## arnoo1 (Mar 7, 2012)

i like it, i do have it
but i still preffere the web version xd
sometimes i use the app when 3g is low


----------



## Roph (Mar 7, 2012)

Been playing around with it, looking good 

Any chance of open sourcing?


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 8, 2012)

Great app!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 8, 2012)

Roph said:


> Any chance of open sourcing?



no plans for that. it's really just straightforward android stuff, nothing interesting there to see. if you still have specific questions email me w1zzard@techpowerup.com


----------



## plznote (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey wizzard, I don't want to create additional work for you to develop for an anceint platform, but can you create a version for 1.5?


----------



## captainskyhawk (Mar 9, 2012)

plznote said:


> Hey wizzard, I don't want to create additional work for you to develop for an anceint platform, but can you create a version for 1.5?



What phone are you using that's stuck on 1.5?  Even the original G1 got an upgrade to 1.6, and mods allowed it use up to 2.2, I think.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2012)

plznote said:


> Hey wizzard, I don't want to create additional work for you to develop for an anceint platform, but can you create a version for 1.5?



i've been looking into that. there are a ton of features missing on that platform, but i'll do my best


----------



## GoldenSandRiver (Mar 9, 2012)

not too excited about this


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2012)

GoldenSandRiver said:


> not too excited about this



Why do you post then? Trolling?


----------



## fgw (Mar 9, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any feature requests other than better forum access?



used to check tpu on a regular basis from my samsung galaxy s2. this app comes in verr handy!

missing just one feature from first look: on the website there are this links of todays reviews. they are on top of every days news listed under "Today's Reviews".

was not able to find this links in the app! did i miss something? would be nice to have them in the app too. may be to be accessed via a button on the start page besides the other buttons: "News", "Reviews", "Forums" and "Case Mod Gallery"?

besides that, great and simple app. just what it needs to be - and fast too!


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2012)

fgw said:


> on the website there are this links of todays reviews. they are on top of every days news listed under "Today's Reviews".



those are not integrated yet. i've been debating whether it makes sense to link to other sites on a mobile device.

i'll work on adding them next week, in the tpu-like format, after the date separator


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2012)

thank you W1zz, i find this app very usefull, and i use it atleast a few times over the day @ work and other places, so thumbs up to a succesfull app imo, further improvements will only be a huge + if there can be any


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, a refresh button when you are in user comments in articles


----------



## plznote (Mar 9, 2012)

captainskyhawk said:


> What phone are you using that's stuck on 1.5?  Even the original G1 got an upgrade to 1.6, and mods allowed it use up to 2.2, I think.


I have a phone that is prety up to date, but for a incredibly stupid reason, I bought the Archos 7 Home Tablet, and it's stuck on 1.5. I hate reading stuff on my phone, so that's why I wanted a version for 1.5 Sorry for the rant


----------



## GoldenSandRiver (Mar 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Why do you post then? Trolling?


Hey, i was just saying that i don't use Apps that much on my phone,in fact i don't play with my phone very often except making calls and sending messages, i prefer my laptop. 
why are you being so arrogant?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 10, 2012)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Oh yeah, a refresh button when you are in user comments in articles



good idea


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 10, 2012)

Hmm Ipad3 

Looks great W1zzard.. I'm looking forward to testing this out


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2012)

plznote said:


> I have a phone that is prety up to date, but for a incredibly stupid reason, I bought the Archos 7 Home Tablet, and it's stuck on 1.5. I hate reading stuff on my phone, so that's why I wanted a version for 1.5 Sorry for the rant



is this the one you have ? http://www.arctablet.com/blog/archos-tablet/cyanogenmod-7-gingerbread-port-for-archos-7htv2-arnova/ if so someone has put a newer android out there for it. should also make it a bit faster.



W1zzard said:


> good idea


----------



## DaveK (Mar 10, 2012)

Technically it's now on Google Play since it's no longer the Market lol. Downloading now


----------



## Roph (Mar 10, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> no plans for that. it's really just straightforward android stuff, nothing interesting there to see. if you still have specific questions email me w1zzard@techpowerup.com



I was mostly just wondering if I could learn from it. This and the tom's hardware android apps are fast and simple. I'm a PHP guy myself, looking to get into Android stuff. I find the best way I learn is by examining things 

I tried playing around with Phonegap but that stuff is clunky and bloated to be honest. I'd prefer to write/learn native.


----------



## ColdRush (Mar 11, 2012)

Winning!

Downloading it now.


----------



## makwy2 (Mar 12, 2012)

This. IS. AWESOME!

Thanks to the people who made this happen and to the continued success of TPU!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 12, 2012)

Works great on my Motorola Atrix.


----------



## theonek (Mar 12, 2012)

And I've got a very nice looking on Galaxy Note for this app. It's very useful to keep in touch when I'm away from PC.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2012)

New in 0.5.0:
- Added Today's Reviews to news list
- Added reload function for comments
- Fixed numerous crashes

Just published to market.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 13, 2012)

works like a charm W1zz 

note though, refresh button in forum threads, not really necessary, but I for one would appreciate it very much. 

though it is just a luxury problem


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> New in 0.5.0:
> - Added Today's Reviews to news list
> - Added reload function for comments
> - Fixed numerous crashes
> ...



Updating now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2012)

Just updated w1zz... not sure if "reload function for comments" was applied to all forum threads but it should be (if its there and I don't see it yet I apologize)

Also I believe image scaling needs to be applied for the buy/sell section to be a better experience.  

A "users currently viewing thread" box could be cool but that might be asking too much for a lightweight forum app. 

Spoiler tags (show/hide)  doesn't function.... you probably know that. 

thx


----------



## spartan-117-mc (Jun 13, 2012)

id like to see this app on iOS soon...


----------



## purecain (Jun 14, 2012)

good work wizz... working well on my galaxy s2....


----------

